

A 4 year progression of startup offices - brezina
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2010/01/14/our-new-digs/

======
tron_carter
Xobni Basic is crippled compared to Xobni Plus in a way that doesn't turn me
off completely to the light version and has gotten me to convince the boss
that Xobni Pro is worth them coughing up $29.95. Although the free version
should at least allow search operators: AND, OR, "", etc.

~~~
blasdel
I think we'd all agree that it's pretty difficult to get away with naked
market segmentation -- why domnmod a guy for complimenting a successful
implementation that _worked on him_?

~~~
stevejohnson
Because it has nothing whatsoever to do with the actual article?

------
colbyolson
Neat post, but I would have loved to see full-res pics instead of the little
ones. I enjoy seeing the small details in everyone's setup.

~~~
vibhavs
You can find a slightly better (although not full-res) set here:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/xobni/sets/72157623087041573/>

~~~
colbyolson
Thanks for the link, but I was talking more so about the earlier versions of
their "office" and not so much about the most recent.

~~~
vibhavs
Understood. On a related note, you may enjoy Officeal - a showcase of creative
workspaces: <http://officeal.com/>.

~~~
colbyolson
I usually go to Deskography.com :-)

------
jkincaid
Crystal Tower may be great, but it's a total eyesore for everyone else in the
area. Anyone know why it was allowed to be 2-3x taller than the other
buildings in the vicinity?

------
kordless
I had a meeting there when Twitter was still laying carpet. Never saw it
completely finished - it's pretty sweet looking!

If you have lots of log files to manage and are open to squatters, give me a
holler! ;)

------
dschobel
time to update the career page then:

 _Located near Union Square in beautiful San Francisco. Our office occupies a
full floor with a ton of windows at the corner of Kearny and Sutter St_

congrats guys.

~~~
vlad
It would be funny if showing up at the correct place for an onsite interview
was part of the weed-out process of candidates who don't read the company
blog!

~~~
Retric
Why would you care if prospective employies read the blog?

